# Gute Werbung / Schlechte Werbung (Video oder Bild)



## megaton (5 Okt. 2014)

Welche Werbe-Spots/Anzeigen findet ihr besonders cool bzw. schlecht?

*Nervig*​

*Absolut genial*​

*Meine Lieblingswerbung *trommelwirbel**​


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2014)

danke vielmals


----------



## megaton (5 Okt. 2014)

Die hier hatte ich ganz vergessen. Auch ein Klassiker und von Werbe-Meister David Ogilvy. Zu seiner Zeit hatte Werbung noch was Edles:


----------



## Celebuser1 (30 März 2016)

Das is klasse, vor allem das die Videos noch vorhanden sind  :thx:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Apr. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2016)




----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

